# JE DESIGN Wide Body Treatment for Audi Q7 S-Line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With its wide-body construction and increase in performance of more than 20 per cent, JE DESIGN transforms the Q7 into an SUV with enormous road presence and increased overtaking power. The 22-inch-wheels and the double exhausts emphasise this impression even more.

* Full Story *


----------

